# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Saco estanque para mergulho

## Luis Santos

Boas ,alguem me sabe informar se este saco estanque DiCaPac Bolsa Estanque p/ Fotografia Sub-Aquática [8233210] - &euro;87.90 : Niobo!, Material Fotografico.

é de confiança para meter la uma slr e ir até ao maximo de 2mt de profundidade?

Obrigado :SbOk2:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Luis esses sacos são bons é para fotografar em situações que podem colocar a câmara em perigo como lama, tempestades, etc...usa-se especialmente para slr de modelos da gama mais baixa (as de gama alta já são muito resistentes)...para fotografia subaquática colocar a máquina aí seria suicídio...nunca colocaria a minha câmara num saco desses...podes antes comprar uma compacta já com caixa estanque, são sempre mais resistentes e quando tem o flash até tira fotos bonitinhas a baixa profundidade.
Claro que tens caixas para slr, mas acho que não deves estar interessado.

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Boas ,alguem me sabe informar se este saco estanque DiCaPac Bolsa Estanque p/ Fotografia Sub-Aquática [8233210] - &euro;87.90 : Niobo!, Material Fotografico.
> 
> é de confiança para meter la uma slr e ir até ao maximo de 2mt de profundidade?
> 
> Obrigado


Viva Luís,

Já usei um saco desses para tirar fotos subaquáticas, só que usei uma máquina vulgar, aquilo dizia 5m e fui mais fundo e entrou água, mas mesmo em menor profundidade à vezes havia algumas gotas, acho que não compensa, até porque se tiveres algum azar de entrar água para onde não deve, lá se vai a slr.

Cumprimentos,
Miguel

----------


## Luis Santos

Obrigado Filipe e Miguel,sendo assim acho que vou mas é ficar quieto,porque não me apetece nada ir comprar uma maquina nova,apesar de ser velha (nikon d70)ainda tira boas fotos.

Mas é muito chato uma pessoa ir á confiança e ficar com uma slr inutilizada .
No caso de isso acontecer gostava de saber em quem ia cair a responsabilidade :yb620:  .
Miguel essa situação que relatas-te foi com um saco desta marca,ou com outro de uma marca diferente (mais barata)?

Obrigado mais uma vez :SbOk2:  :SbOk2:

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Obrigado Filipe e Miguel,sendo assim acho que vou mas é ficar quieto,porque não me apetece nada ir comprar uma maquina nova,apesar de ser velha (nikon d70)ainda tira boas fotos.
> 
> Mas é muito chato uma pessoa ir á confiança e ficar com uma slr inutilizada .
> No caso de isso acontecer gostava de saber em quem ia cair a responsabilidade .
> Miguel essa situação que relatas-te foi com um saco desta marca,ou com outro de uma marca diferente (mais barata)?
> 
> Obrigado mais uma vez


Boas Luís,

Estive a pesquisar no ebay e não é da mesma marca, foi um igual a este: DICAPAC WP-310 UNDERWATER WATERPROOF HOUSING CASE BAG | eBay

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Aqui há uns 7 anos atrás, tive a mesma dúvida. Ia de férias para as caraíbas e andava louco em saber como fazer para fotografar debaixo de água.

Vi estes sacos, vi as caixas estanques próprias da marca (Canon EOS300D na altura), vi as descartáveis subaquáticas, acho que vi tudo e depois de largas semanas a procurar decidi-me por comprar uma máquina subaquátiac. Comprei uma Olympus que na altura me custou 90 e poucos euros.

Ainda a tenho hoje e é uma máquina expectacular. Já viajou por mim e por amigos por esse mundo fora e continua a bombar à grande! Como costumo dizer, é máquina da patroa, porque é pequena e cabe bem na mala!!!

Se quiseres posso-ta emprestar porque acho que entretanto a subaquática que a Olympus tem agora é caríssima!

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

> Aqui há uns 7 anos atrás, tive a mesma dúvida. Ia de férias para as caraíbas e andava louco em saber como fazer para fotografar debaixo de água.
> 
> Vi estes sacos, vi as caixas estanques próprias da marca (Canon EOS300D na altura), vi as descartáveis subaquáticas, acho que vi tudo e depois de largas semanas a procurar decidi-me por comprar uma máquina subaquátiac. Comprei uma Olympus que na altura me custou 90 e poucos euros.
> 
> Ainda a tenho hoje e é uma máquina expectacular. Já viajou por mim e por amigos por esse mundo fora e continua a bombar à grande! Como costumo dizer, é máquina da patroa, porque é pequena e cabe bem na mala!!!
> 
> Se quiseres posso-ta emprestar porque acho que entretanto a subaquática que a Olympus tem agora é caríssima!


Para quem tem pouca experiência em fotografia subaquática deve sempre começar com uma compacta...depois é que pode avançar prás slr com caixa (bem mais caras eheh), depois deste tempo queria comprar a minha caixa pra slr, o único problema é que isto da tecnologia está sempre a evoluir e já não sei se será boa ideia comprar uma caixa para uma câmara mais antiga como a minha (não sei se compensa)...agora até slr com modo vídeo existem lol...na altura era coisa apenas para compactas. Infelizmente isto é algo que desvaloriza muito rapidamente.

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas ,obrigado a todos pelas opiniões .
Obrigado pela oferta Hugo  :yb677:  :yb677:  :SbOk: ,mas vou optar por comprar uma compacta á prova de agua( já agora queria sugestões até 200e :SbSourire2: ,via pixmania)  .
A ideia da bolsa estanque era para evitar de comprar outra maquina e usar a que tenho .Em relação á caixa estanque especifica para a slr justificava-se se eu fizesse muito mergulho(entenda-se snorking) ,o que infelizmente não é o caso,porque na maior parte dos casos custa mais a caixa que a propria maquina   :Icon Cry:  :Icon Cry: .
Quando á 1ano estive no Mexico usei uma descartavel e aquilo não dá nem para começar devido ás fotos ficarem muito escuras :Icon Cry:  :Icon Cry:  ,não recomendo a ninguem 

Obrigado a todos mais uma vez :SbSalut:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, a dois anos que uso uma bolsa estanque e nunca tive problemas, faço mergulho em apneia a quase 10 metros e sempre consegui filmar e tirar fotos com a bolsa estanque.  :Wink: 

Bolsa estanque - Lisboa - Fotografia - Imagem - Som - 0

Cumps.

----------

